# Huge Rental Gear SALE!! Boulder - August 18th



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

What frames will you be selling and how much will they be (not currently listed in your online store)? Thanks!


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

40% commission? Ouch! Good luck with that...


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have a few DRE custom frames, and a couple fishing frames. keep an eye on the site. Everything should be listed by the end of the week. or just come in on saturday and see what we have. Some of the rafts will probably be out on rental, unfortunately. I will list everything on the site so people can see what is available for sale. 

And Mucho, you should take a look consignment shops. many of them take 50% these days. Last year we did 25% and we ended up losing money on consignments due to the amount of work they take to deal with, and the space they take up in our shop. Sorry if you don't agree. Guess we won't be selling any of your gear. I think it's worth it for the work we are saving the owner of the gear. Selling stuff on craig's list is worhwhile for some people, while others find it a hassle. For those folks, 40% is very worthwhile. For others, craigslist and ebay is the way to go. I don't mind either way. Consignments are an extra service we provide, but it is not a major part of our business. I hope you understand.


----------

